# Fattorini & Sons



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi all. Wouldn't normally post here but I've been given a FATTORINI & SONS BRADFORD silver cased pocket watch that I have managed to get working. (c early 1800's I think.) My question is should I polish the silver casing or would this have a detremental effect on its value etc.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

streety said:


> Hi all. Wouldn't normally post here but I've been given a FATTORINI & SONS BRADFORD silver cased pocket watch that I have managed to get working. (c early 1800's I think.) My question is should I polish the silver casing or would this have a detremental effect on its value etc.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


I believe it is 'six of one and half a dozen of the other'. A proud owner would, undoubtedly, polish their watch to show it at its best. Some collectors on the other hand prefer their purchases to have the patina of time untouched.

If you are considering selling it may be, on balance, better to leave untouched apart from a wipe over with a lint free cloth. Leave the decision to the purchaser.

Me, I'd clean it (and keep it). Just a personal opinion.

Julian (L)


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Many metal cleaners are either acidic or abrasive. It is best to use a wipe on wash off cleaner to date the best i have found is a product called MASS metal or jewelry cleaner little known in the UK but there is now a UK supplier.

I was introduced to it when visiting another collector on the other side of the pond it is now a top seller in the states.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Keep it and maybe as Julian suggests, a quick wipe over. I'd be surprosed if it was early 1880's, more like late.

Fattorini's also made the replacement FA Cup (the only we all recognise) and it's first winners in 1911 were......................................Bradford City :thumbsup: It was a wonderful family business but now, it's a frayed at the edges Goldsmiths, I believe a family offshoot is still going strong in Birmingham.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for your input gents. I've yet to research the hallmarks to date the watch.


----------

